# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 2 DIN 7 inch monitor radio Αυτοκινητου

## panosdanas

IMG_20190610_204129.jpgIMG_20190608_162932.jpg*DIGITAL IQ RT045BT Οθόνη 7 USB BT SD*

60ευρω με εγγυηση 1 ετους

----------

